# Recommendations for 5th Wheel insurance?



## KingOfBacklash (Nov 19, 2013)

Impulse purchased a 5th wheel and now I need to nail down insurance.

Only got 1 online quote so far from Good Sam which was a lot higher than I expected. ~$2000/year for something that is <$50K OTD.

That's more than double what my offshore boat was costing me @ almost twice the value...

Any recommendations for places to shop it?


----------



## KingOfBacklash (Nov 19, 2013)

Progressive came back @ $1300 so that's more in line with what I expected...


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Have you tried Geico?


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

ours is through foremost insurance. i believe they handle more camper/boats than other items. we pay i think 150/qtr for a 30ft pumper pull (value at 30k i think)


----------

